# Ohio River Blues Tanners Creek tournament



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Lynn and I got an invite from Jeremy Leach on Friday to come and fish a tournament out of Tanners creek, I got off work at midnight came home grabbed a couple hours sleep and headed for Tanners with our Lab.

9 boats showed up and we headed up river towards Cinci, have always fished down river just decided to go up river, Lynn suggested it so I went with her intuition.

We started drifting baits in 44 FOW when the rods started going down and popping back up, figured that Channel cats were pulling the baits off, did a little downsizing something we don't do much and started putting 3-4 pound Channels in the boat, stayed with the drifting and Jeremy called me at 9:30 we had limit all small fish Jeremy said that he had limit and 60#, we tryed a couple of different places and upgraded to a couple of 8-9 pound Blues.

We rolled into one spot and Man it was on like Donkey Kong, one rod after another going down one at a time but then the 8 pounders started turning into 10 pounders, Lynn busted a 19# Blue and I followed it with a 16# Blue, we get everything back out and I'm sitting on the livewell and said I'd like to see all 4 rods go down with 20# fish on them and Lynn said one at a time for me gets too busy with that many rods going down then my front rod gets ripped down and the back rod rips down I grab the front rod and told Lynn this is a good fish, she grabs the rear rod and has another good fish, I netted a 22# Blue and net her 21# Blue all the time it is raining hard on us, then we get into a bunch of 8-10# Blues and our lightest fish in the livewell is 10# so we just keep weighting and tossing it was a Blast, have never caught that many fish during a tournament all year.

We go to the scales the next to last team to weigh in 83# is on top followed by 82,81,three teams with 80# and we top the scales with 89# and our first win out of Tanners since 1994, big fish was 23# and ours was 22# it was a lot of fun and had a great time on the water with some hardcore tournament fishermen................Doc


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats guys, couldn't have went to a better couple of folks!


----------



## fishmonster13 (May 4, 2009)

congrats on the win doc, wish i had gone with the gut rather than my head on this one.. that got us 8lbs of fish would have had more but i knocked one off my partners hook as i was trying to net it, oh well. i'll do better next time, didn't really mark any thing of a decent size until we moved up river in the afternoon and by then the trolling motor battery was dead, but had a good time any ways...


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Mellon and fishmonster13,

Hey fishmonster13, did the fish shut down on you once the sun came out, as long as it was cloudy and raining we were getting fish at noon when the sun came out they like vanished no bumps and no fish from 12 noon to 3:30pm marked very few during that time frame and nothing big........Doc


----------



## fishmonster13 (May 4, 2009)

the little ones we caught was mid morning after the rain and before the sun, i moved up river a bit just before the sun came and finally started marking decent size fish they were on the the bottom of the ledge up about 5 to 10 foot in 40+ feet of water , i just couldnt stay on the line because of the wind and no trolling motor. guess i'll be installing one of those perko switches and another battery...


----------



## fishmonster13 (May 4, 2009)

doc, i would like to give you a personal invite to the yrsc benefit tourny, so i have a chance to win some of my money back....its on oct 3rd, new richmond 8am to 4pm


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Doc/Lynn, I was wanting to fish that one but work has had me sooo darn busy the last several weekends that the mere thought of fishing hasnt really crossed my mind, I been trying to get the boat sold and thats been taking a lot of my energy, what little i have after last weeks 73 hr work week. 

This weekend is shot as well, so Im hoping for labor day weekend and that will be a joke with river traffic. 

Hey doc, any pics??

Salmonid


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope no pics, they didn't take any at the tournament and we were too busy tending rods to take any on the boat.............Doc


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Good deal Doc...Glad to hear you and Lynn busted 'em up.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Congrats on the WIN!!


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Congrats Doc!! Quote of the season "We were to busy tending rods to take any (pics) on the boat"... I love it..

Way to go!

Hunterm


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats on the win! I wish I could say I'm too busy reeling in fish to take pictures.


----------

